# Mountain biking in Israel. Where to get beta?



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, 
I live and ride in Phoenix Arizona, United States. In May I will be taking a month-long trip to Israel for business-related purposes so I won't be bringing my bike, but would love to get out and see the area and rent a bike. 

Where could I find good info on riding and bike rentals etc?

I'll likely be staying in Tel Aviv but that's not set in stone just yet.

Any info on how to maximize one or two days riding would be awesome. It will be my first trip to the Middle East so I'm super stoked but have a ton of questions.
Thanks


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

This is response is not timely and slightly off topic, but I ran across this organization in Israel doing some really cool stuff w mountain biking.
www.geerz.org


----------

